# know this bar?



## monkeyhead (Jul 23, 2006)

i was in NYC about 10 years ago and went to a small bar somewhere in lower manhattan (i think, it was a long night) which was full of Chinese dudes, all taking turns rapping on a mic with a long mic lead, while one of thiers friends DJ'ed, they were smoking from small clay pipes and rapping in Chinese. thats all i can remember.

anyone ever heard of it and does it still exist?


----------



## D (Jul 24, 2006)

monkeyhead said:
			
		

> i was in NYC about 10 years ago and went to a small bar somewhere in lower manhattan (i think, it was a long night) which was full of Chinese dudes, all taking turns rapping on a mic with a long mic lead, while one of thiers friends DJ'ed, they were smoking from small clay pipes and rapping in Chinese. thats all i can remember.
> 
> anyone ever heard of it and does it still exist?


----------



## LDR (Jul 24, 2006)

monkeyhead said:
			
		

> anyone ever heard of it and does it still exist?


That's a bit of a long shot really.

It reminds me when I first went to the States.  I'd have the odd person ask me where NZ was.  I'd tell them it's the little country that won the Americans Cup off you.   Then once they worked out where I came from, they'd ask me if I knew such and such and once I actually did.


----------



## monkeyhead (Jul 24, 2006)

cool, coincidences are pretty wierd, i went to the bar in question with some people i'd met that day in a hostel, one of whom i'd met on the way to a gig 5 years before in Brixton, London and had a few beers with. he shot off near the end so i thought i'd never see him again until i was sat in the hostel in NYC, on my second to last day of a 9 month stay, with a bunch of Aussies and a New Zealander and recognised him.


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 24, 2006)

haven't even got a vague location though?  a street, an area, even the chance of a name?


----------



## pk (Jul 25, 2006)

Got talking to a girl once in Montreal and it turned out she'd just done a runner from a marriage she was supposed to be having in the UK, turns out she and her fiance were staying in the hotel at the end of my road in Epsom less than a week before and she got cold feet (Canadians get cold feet a lot) so she just sneaked out and flew home on the next plane.

She felt bad about it all though, so I didn't get any action.

She was nice, too. I would have.


----------

